# Problème iBook (batterie ?)



## Ben-J (15 Mai 2008)

Déjà : bonsoir à tous.
Je vous explique mon problème :

J'ai acheté récemment un iBook G3 palourde dont la configuration figure en bas de ce post.
Je l'ai acheté dans un état plus qu'impressionnant : très propre, encore fonctionnel, avec tous les accessoires et tout.
Notamment la batterie, qui est d'origine (2000), et qui tenais encore hier jusqu'à 4/5h avant de montrer ses limites.
Inutile de vous dire que j'étais ravi de cela.

Mais aujourd'hui, j'ai débranché mon iBook de son chargeur et je l'ai utilisé, et au bout de cinq minutes : piou... éteint.
Je n'arrive pas à l'allumer, donc je le rebranche, et tout fonctionne.
Je le débranche, et au bout de deux minutes : piou... éteint
Je n'arrive à le rallumer sans le brancher qu'en enlevant la batterie et en la remettant, mais le système n'a même pas le temps de s'allumer qu'il est déjà éteint.

Je pense que le problème vient de la batterie, puisqu'il n'y a aucuns problèmes quand la machine est branchée sur le secteur.
De plus, son propriétaire l'utilisait très peu ces derniers temps, alors que je l'utilise d'une manière "assez intense" depuis une semaine : il charge toute la nuit et je l'utilise toute la journée, jusqu'à épuisement de la batterie, avant de le brancher le soir.
Donc la batterie est passé d'un régime "club med" à un régime plus soutenu d'un seul coup.
Vu l'âge de la batterie, il n'est pas impossible que ce gros changement soit à l'origine de mon problème.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Je dois racheter une batterie ? (j'avais prévu de m'acheter une carte AirPort rapidement, mais il me faut surtout de la mobilité avant la connexion)

Merci d'avance !


iBook G3 palourde indigo
366MHz
6Go de stockage
64Mo de mémoire (mémoire intégrée)
Pas de mémoire ajoutée (pas de barrette)
Mac OS 9.0.4


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir

Il est assez surprenant qu'une batterie passe, par simple usure, d'une autonomie de 4/5 heures à une autonomie de quelques minutes.

Je pencherais dont:
- soit pour une panne au niveau du système de charge du Mac
- soit pour une destruction partielle de la batterie, par exemple à cause d'une inversion de polarité d'un des éléments qui la composent (cela arrive souvent après qu'on a atteint un niveau trop profond de décharge).

Sinon, la doc de l'iBook indique que la batterie est de type LIon. Or, il faut savoir que ce type de batterie s'use même quand on ne s'en sert pas, et que la durée de vie moyenne est de trois ans environ. Si la batterie est d'origine, alors il est assez probable qu'elle soit à l'origine du problème.

Je ne connais pas trop OS9 ni les Palourdes. Y aurait-il un moyen de faire un diagnostic en effectuant un calibrage de la batterie ?


----------



## Ben-J (15 Mai 2008)

Je connais assez mal OS 9 également, mais l'indicateur de la batterie dit que celle-ci est chargée au maximum, ce qui est crédible, sachant qu'elle a passé la nuit à charger.

Mais les indications que tu me donne, disant qu'une telle batterie ne tient que trois ans, confirment ce que je pensais... je vais peut-être devoir en racheter une.

Mais sachant que ce modèle de batterie est spécifique à l'iBook et que celle-ci s'use même quand on ne s'en sert pas, toutes les batteries que je trouverai sur eBay seront des batteries vieilles, donc usées.
Non ?


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mai 2008)

Quand je parlais de faire un calibrage, c'était pour obtenir une information fiable, bien plus que ce que peut donner la jauge de la batterie (laquelle ne fournit justement une indication valable qu'en référence à un calibrage suffisamment récent).

Pour l'achat d'une nouvelle batterie, je ne sais pas trop.

Peut-être en existe-t-il qui ont été fabriquées assez récemment (pour la continuité du SAV).

En revanche, je ne pense pas qu'eBay soit l'endroit idéal pour faire un tel achat, d'une part parce qu'il sera difficile de vérifier la date de fabrication de la batterie, d'autre part parce que c'est un véritable repaire d'escrocs et d'arnaqueurs (ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est un commissaire de police dans un récent interview sur la cyber-criminalité).


----------



## Ben-J (15 Mai 2008)

J'ai l'habitude d'eBay, et j'ai déjà fais affaire avec quelques vendeurs qui vendent ce genre d'objets.

Mais par contre, Apple n'en vend pas, quand au service après-vente, c'est pas la peine.
J'ai acheté cet iBook d'occasion, je n'ai même pas les CD de OS 9.


Et pour ce qui est du calibrage, je veux bien, mais je fais comment ?
(désolé, mais je connais pas OS 9, j'utilise juste AppleWorks et iTunes)


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Mai 2008)

Ben-J a dit:


> je n'ai même pas les CD de OS 9.


Ouch. Ça risque d'être chaud s'il doit y avoir un jour une réinstallation, un diagnostic matériel, ou n'importe quelle opération de maintenance.

Pour le logiciel à utiliser pour le calibrage, je ne peux pas t'aider (espérons qu'il n'était pas sur l'un des CD que tu n'as pas).


----------



## Ben-J (15 Mai 2008)

Je pensais installer un OS X (pas de décision) d'ici quelques temps.
Mais ça fait encore des dépenses !
Je suis un petit étudiant moi... je pense que je vais me balader avec mon chargeur sous le bras, et l'affaire sera réglée !


----------



## Ben-J (15 Mai 2008)

J'ai vérifié, grâce à la barre des réglage notamment, ma batterie tient 10min.

Donc c'est confirmé, c'est bien elle le problème...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2008)

Ben-J a dit:


> Je pensais installer un OS X (pas de décision) d'ici quelques temps.
> Mais ça fait encore des dépenses !
> Je suis un petit étudiant moi... je pense que je vais me balader avec mon chargeur sous le bras, et l'affaire sera réglée !



Deux choses :

1) Aux 1001 piles, ils ont des batteries pour ce modèle (il y en a même une en vitrine de la boutique près de la gare du Nord à Paris).

2) Une batterie au lithium (Lithium-ions ou lithium polymères) s'use beaucoup plus quand on s'en sert que quand on ne s'en sert pas. Notamment, elles n'apprécient pas les "recharges complètes, et préfèrent les partielles, donc inutile d'attendre qu'elle soit vide pour la mettre à recharger si vous pouvez faire autrement, et branchez le portable sur le secteur chaque fois que possible (donc, oui, balladez le chargeur avec si vous sortez).

Sinon, pour installer OS X sur cette machine, va falloir envisager de gonfler la mémoire, et, au moins à moyen terme, de changer le disque dur, parce que 6 Go sous OS X, on ne va pas loin, même si c'est possible !


----------



## Ben-J (16 Mai 2008)

De mieux en mieux, ma batterie n'accepte maintenant plus d'être chargée, elle reste constamment à zéro...

Heureusement, les petites annonces de MacGe sont là, et je vais sûrement y trouver une nouvelle batterie (ainsi qu'une carte airport, ce qui fait plaisir... c'est sympa de bosser le week-end !)

Au passage... vous estimez à combien le prix d'une telle batterie (M6411) ?

Je vous tiens au courant si les problèmes persistent, mais je pense que tout ira bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

Ben-J a dit:


> Au passage... vous estimez à combien le prix d'une telle batterie (M6411) ?



Le prix du neuf en "adaptable" varie autour de 100/120. D'occase, c'est la loterie (à plusieurs points de vue d'ailleurs )


----------



## Ben-J (16 Mai 2008)

Bon, j'en ai trouvé une... on verra bien quand elle sera là !
De plus, elle est garantie une année, donc il me reste une marge de sécurité... quoique...
Ne soyons pas pessimistes !

Et j'ai commandé une carte AirPort au passage, histoire de pouvoir enfin me connecter à internet.

Voilà, je vous dirai ce qu'il en sera quand j'aurai tout reçu et mis en place.


----------



## Ben-J (8 Juin 2008)

Bonjour

Voilà, j'ai donc acheté une nouvelle batterie sur internet. 
Elle a la même forme que l'ancienne batterie et les mêmes caractéristiques électriques. 
Mais voilà, quand elle est dans la machine, il ne se passe rien du point de vue logiciel : j'ai le symbole d'une batterie barrée d'une croix m'indiquant généralement le manque de présence de la batterie. 
Or, et c'est là la différence, quand je le débranche du secteur, la machine reste allumée, même si un message d'alerte me dit que la réserve d'énergie est vide et que l'ordinateur va s'éteindre. 
En gros, j'ai l'impression que la batterie fonctionne mais que le logiciel refuse de la voir et force l'extinction de la machine alors qu'elle pourrait rester allumée. 


Donc je ne sais pas quoi faire ni d'où vient le problème. 
Dois-je racheter une batterie ? 
Dois-je garder celle-là mais bidouiller le logiciel ? 

Bref, je suis près à tout, j'ai besoin de portabilité sur cette machine, même si il faut racheter une batterie derrière. 
Mais je serai déçu d'avoir le même problème si j'en rachète une... c'est que ça coûte cher ! 


Merci d'avance.


----------



## alx83 (24 Février 2009)

'Soir, n'y a-t-il pas une procédure pour reseter le circuit qui gère la batterie et sa charge?
(PMU?)


----------



## alx83 (24 Février 2009)

en anglais :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2009)

Le même en français !


----------



## alx83 (25 Février 2009)

autant pour moi, je me souvenais que du sigle PMU et de sa signification.
heureusement qu'il y a des internautes qui veillent au respect des bonnes pratiques.

Alors Ben-J?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2009)

alx83 a dit:


> autant pour moi, je me souvenais que du sigle PMU et de sa signification.
> heureusement qu'il y a des internautes qui veillent au respect des bonnes pratiques.
> 
> Alors Ben-J?



Lorsqu'une page Apple en français existe, il suffit de rajouter, à la suite de l'adresse de base (sans les guillemets) : "?viewlocale=fr_FR" pour l'afficher !


----------

